
To keep cities safe in the face of climate change, we need to end homeownership - fortran77
https://www.thenation.com/article/california-fires-urban-planning/
======
ncmncm
I guess this means cities will not be safe.

------
fortran77
And this is in _The Nation_, not some ultra-wacky publication. Wow!

------
anewusername917
* delegitimize private property

* use “climate change” as excuse to ban private property/impose socialism

[Quote] If we want to keep cities safe in the face of climate change, we need
to seriously question the ideal of private homeownership.

The growth of urban regions in the second half of the 20th century has been
dominated by economic development, aspirations of home ownership, and belief
in the importance of private property.

The valorizing of homeownership and property rights results not only in
increased exposure to climate-change-fueled fires, but also in our inadequate
responses to them.

* promote government planning of housing

[Quote] There has been resurgent interest in government-planned and -built
public housing, including recent legislation proposed by Ilhan Omar,
Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez, and Bernie Sanders that would shore up and
invigorate the federal system.

* move people into cities

[Quote] In California, that would mean more than moving away from fire-prone
areas.

* dispel the american dream

[Quote] Even with the threats of climate change and rampant fire looming, the
ideals of the American dream that have been instilled for more than 150 years
will be difficult to dispel. Those ideals have blinded us to other
possibilities.

